# What is Mickey Mouse's catch phrase?



## SumWhrOvrThRanBo

For the life of me I can't remember what Mickey's catch phrase is- & I can't find it anywhere online!!?

I'm thinking it's something like 'gosh golly gee' or 'oh boy oh boy oh boy'- but I may be totally wrong. 

*thanks*


----------



## MomofKatie

"Oh, boy!!" with a little chuckle- that's what I think of when I think of what Mickey says...


----------



## j&j620

MomofKatie said:


> "Oh, boy!!" with a little chuckle- that's what I think of when I think of what Mickey says...



Agreed.

Goofy says gosh.  Well, it's more like "gawrsh."


----------



## disneydreamer98

Yep!  It's "Oh boy!"


----------



## MomofKatie

j&j620 said:


> Goofy says gosh.  Well, it's more like "gawrsh."



That, and the "Yaaa-haaa-haaa-hooey!" when he gets flung around or falls from a great height...


----------



## Micca

MomofKatie said:


> That, and the "Yaaa-haaa-haaa-hooey!" when he gets flung around or falls from a great height...



The Goofy "drop" is a favorite of mine.  They use the same one over & over in many shorts.


----------



## leslie@dvcstore

rally i thought it was hot diggity dog! but i guess that sounds right he says oh boy quite a bit as well!


----------



## MomofKatie

leslie@dvcstore said:


> rally i thought it was hot diggity dog! but i guess that sounds right he says oh boy quite a bit as well!



Depends on which era Mickey- the "new" Mickey of the Playhouse Disney show says "Hot Diggity Dog!" The "old school" Mickey from shorts and even the 90's "House of Mouse" show says "Oh, Boy!" 

I never think about "Hot Diggity Dog!" because DD never watched the Playhouse Disney show with Mickey.  She was from the Bear in the Big Blue House- Roly Polie Olie- PB&J Otter era.


----------

